

Google Loses Key Maps Engineering Director To Microsoft - acremades
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/30/google-loses-key-maps-engineering-director-raj-shah-to-microsofts-online-services-division/

======
kailuowang
Is it just me or his claims in his LinkedIn profile sound a bit gibberish?

> worked with the Google founders and senior executives to “establish a
> disciplined execution process for engineering teams and projects spread
> throughout the world"

If that's the real case, I would say maybe some people at Google would be glad
of this news.

